# Blood After Sex



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

It seems that someone might have mentioned this topic before and I'm sorry if I'm repeating something that already been discussed --- getting senile! After sex, when I urinate I see bloody specks and maybe a little spotting on my panty shield. I do have fibroids and I wonder if this is the norm. Should I be alarmed and see dr? Hey, this sounds so familiar --- maybe I've already asked this question. Forgive me if I did.Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi, Well I assume this is happening everytime you have sex ?If so, it would make sense that it could be the fibroids, but I would mention it to your gyn, or regular dr. It doesn't hurt to check, although it's probably nothing serious.Now I have had this happen just as I am getting ready to start my period. I asked the gyn about it and she said that is not unusual.Sorry to I couldn't be more of a help to you.Jeanne







Here is a link that may be helpful: http://www.womenshealthlondon.org.uk/symptoms.html


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks for that link Jeanne; it answers a lot of questions.


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

Patty, do you have regular PAP smears? It stands to reason that this is probably from your fibroids, but blood after sex can also be a sign of more serious medical problems. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## deirdre1958 (Jul 24, 2002)

I just got back from taking my friend to the gyno for this exact same problem. She has some sort of ulceration or something on her cervex - nothing to worry about, evidently, and he said it was quite common in 'older' (she is 40) women. Might be worth going to the doctor so that you can get it taken care of.Marie


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Gosh, there was more bleeding last night. I'm really getting worried now and it wasn't just spotting. I had to put on a pad and am still wearing a pad. I'll make an appointment. The last gyn has already told me I need a hysterectomy, so I know he'll just push that more now. I really think I want a second opinion, so I'm going to shop around for a new gyn.Did anyone have these symptoms prior to a hysterectomy?? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Maybe you're just doing it to hard? I've heard that because of how sensitive the tissue is in the canal that you can get little tears from being too rambunctious or from bad angles.Wes


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Patty I would get a second opinion before any surgery. I wouldnt give the second doc any indication you have already been worked up for this issue to see if he comes to the same conclusions on his own. I have had experience with docs rubber stamping their colleague's opinion!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Patty, you're at the age (as I recall), where you could be becoming premenopausal. Bleeding and spotting is what happens at this time at irregular times, because you would not be getting enough progesterone at some times of the month, and too much estrogen, or not enough. Perhaps you should see a GYN, absolutely -- and have a hormone test to see if you're going into menopause. That would explain it all.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Engine, that's exactly they way I want to handle it with a new dr., but will HMO allow me to go to another dr when I've already had one physical this year --- I don't know. But, I definitely want a second opinion prior to having anything like surgery!Marie, that sounds very logical. I believe it has to be something on the cervix. Do you know what was prescribed for your friend and if it helps?I'm afraid to have sex now and my SO is leaving in 10 days going to Kuwait --- something has to be done!!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Oh my God --- I've been reading up on cervical cancer and it's scaring me to death!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Persistance, you're right, I am of the age; but, my bleeding is not happening just any ole time -- it's during and/or after sex only. It seems that it would have to be something dealing with the cervix.Wes, I have had rough and never had bleeding. Don't think that's it, but of course, I'm older now.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Patty,Most HMO's cover a GYN for a check up once a year but for specific problems would be covered under most plans with a referral(SP) from your primary care. You might give you PC doc a quick call and see if he will refer you w/o coming to see him first.


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

That's when mine started, Patty. When your uterus is stimulated, it now begins to slough off the lining at unusual times, sex being the most likely. But then again, I don't want to say anything that wouldn't be true for you. It could indeed be something about the cervix which is being stimulated by sex. Gee thee to a GYN. NOW.By the way, cervical cancer is the easiest to cure.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Alright I didnt know what slough meant so I headed off to websters and found the first definition to be: a place of deep mud or mire. I didnt think that sounded correct so I read the second def: (noun) something that may be shed or cast off....this one sounds more closely related to the problem...whew I really thought something was wrong for a sec....Patty hope you dont mind just trying to add a little humor to your day to cheer you up!I am sure everything will be fine and you will know the cause after a visit to the doc!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I have a drs' appt Thursday with the gyn that I've had for about 20 yrs., but I've lost a bit of confidence in her. She was the first appt I could get and maybe I'll tell her about he most recent gyn I've seen or maybe not. I do value her opinion.Engine, Thanks, I certainly enjoy humor at all times! And, I'm glad you gave us that definition; otherwise, I might have had to look it up myself! *smile*


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Patty..just logged in today and read up on your posting...i'm glad you made that appointment...our doc's can't help us if we don't tell them what's going on (and sometimes insist on things being done). I'm only 25 and found out few years ago I had cervical cancer..it was caught early and treated...cancer free for 1.5yrs so far...i had some bleeding after sex, not too much though and never thought anyhting of it...it is a sign of a variety of things, but it's better to check it out than leave it!! All the best on Thursday...I'll be thinkin' of ya!Styles


----------

